# Its not me, its my Nana



## Michelle Cahill (May 10, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am new to this, My Nana is on insulin and at the min it isnt working, her sugars are int heir 30s and not getting any lower, and theya re up up uping her insulin....just wondered if this has happened to anyone else and they could give some idea of what could be causing it.

Thanks


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

hi just want to welcome you michelle , i cant help as im not on insulin but many others will have been in position i guess x


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2009)

Hi Michelle! Is your Nana poorly at all? Illness and infections can cause the levels to shoot up and it can be a bit of a fight to get them under control. Do you know how long this has been happening and how long she has had diabetes?


----------



## ukjohn (May 10, 2009)

Hi Michelle, welcome..Its difficult to give advice on insulin because there could be so many reasons for your grans increase in BGs, as Northerner says it could be because she is unwell maybe has an infection. A word with her medical team could be a wise move.  Hope your grans BG stabilises soon.
best wishes..John


----------

